# Batteries



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Now batteries are not the most expensive item, but when you have 12 to buy the cost , and hence potential savings, can mount. Had a search through the threads, but can't seem to find a full answer.

Where do you get good batteries at a value price?. On line most probably best.

Also struggling a bit with equivalents - some appear not to have any, is that true.

Any advice appreciated

George


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I buy all my batteries from ebay. If I need one I tend to buy 10, and keep the rest as spares. There are a few exceptions, where a battery is unusual and therefore expensive I'd only buy a couple, but the common ones like AG1 and AG4 are so cheap it's easier to buy packs of 10 or 20 at a time.

I've now got a shoe box full of different types, so 9 times out of 10 I already have a correct one ready if I need it. The cost saving in a decent sized collection (in my case, around 40-ish watches) is ridiculous compared to having them fitted on the high street.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Ebay is good. Also you should probably not buy THE BEST BRAND out there as they are more expensive. You can just go for VARTA, SONY and whatnot... Somewhere in the middle basically.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice gents, always know I can rely on the members to come to my aid. Just got to get all the backs off now and see how many types I require.

George


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Poundland…...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nobbythesheep said:


> Poundland…...


 False economy imho, cheaper China batteries can leak very easily and ruin a watch very quickly.

Cheers Martin


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

martinzx said:


> False economy imho, cheaper China batteries can leak very easily and ruin a watch very quickly.
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Yes,not watch batteries but a £1 sleeve of 12 Sony AA size ,one leaked 2 didn't work ,rest ok.

cheap yes but could have been expensive!


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

martinzx said:


> False economy imho, cheaper China batteries can leak very easily and ruin a watch very quickly.
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Hi Martin, forgot the :laugh: after my post! artytime:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Been nagging me all afternoon trying to remember what i needed to order. 

Then saw this thread. :yes:

I REMEMBERED!! :clap:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

sparky the cat said:


> ...Also struggling a bit with equivalents - some appear not to have any, is that true.


 Silver Hawk has a good battery reference guide here:

http://electric-watches.co.uk/batteries/

Years ago I embarked on an even more comprehensive version using info from Griff  , Silver Hawk and lots of battery manufacturers web sites. I never quite got around to finishing it but you can have what I'd completed...e&oe :wink:

It's HERE


----------

